
Can I please have a iminlikewithyou invite? - dawie

======
rms
Up for grabs: <http://www.iminlikewithyou.com?invite_code=LJBM>

~~~
dawie
Thanks RMS. I signed up.

------
dawie
I really want to check out iminlikewithyou. I keep on missing people giving
away invites, so I am just going to ask nicely... Please

~~~
kyro
I would like one as well. It'd be very appreciated.

kbeshay@gmail.com

~~~
danielha
Sent you one. danwie, I don't know your email.

~~~
nickb
got another one? nicholas.s.barnes at gmail.com

